# Radio CD de coche en casa



## ByTe (Ago 2, 2006)

Vereis el caso es que me sobra un radiocd  querria hacer una pequeña brico doméstica, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Quisiera alimentarlo con una fuente atx de ordenador, ya que tengo entendido que esta da 12v y que el radiocd trabaja tb a 12v, pero no se que cables tengo que enchufar con la fuente. Por lo que veo en el radiocd tengo uno negro, uno rojo y uno amarillo. Yo deduzco que han de ser estos o alguno de estos, pero ya digo que no tengo ni idea. Mirando la fuente veo que los conectores que tien son amarillo, negro, negro y rojo. Lo que a mi se me ocurre es conectar el amarillo con el marillo, el rojo con el rojo (ya que solo tengo uno d cada color que salga del radiocd) y luego el negro ya me da problemas puesto que del conector de la fuente salen dos y en cambio del radio cd solo veo uno, y no se en que pin d la fuente ponerlo. A ver si alguien me echa una mano he estado buscando por el foro pero no he encontrado información, muchas gracias y perdonar el tocho. Un abrazo


----------



## Dario Vega (Ago 2, 2006)

Ten cuidado, la fuente de la PC tienes que usar el amarillo (+12V) y el negro que esta a su lado. El el CD es más difícil porque puede variar con la marca. En general yo te diría que el rojo debe ser +12V (y se debería conectar al amarillo de la fuente) y el negro es tierra e iria al negro de la fuente. No se que es el amarillo del CD.
Sería bueno conocer la marca y modelo del CD.

Exitos


----------



## ByTe (Ago 3, 2006)

la radiocd es una kenwood KDC-334, entonces segun tu dario vega tendria que conectar el rojo del radio cd al amarillo de la fuente y el negro al negro de la fuente que esta al lado del amarillo, si no hay más nuevas lo provaré así, de todas maneras ya he conseguidio un tester, pero tp se usarlo, ni tengo las pinzas, tengo que comprar unas que imagino no seran caras no? un saludo


----------



## denucho (Ago 26, 2006)

No es complicado.
En la fuente de alimentación, supongo que te vendrá un pekeño esquemita, diciendo para que es cada cable, y si no, el rojo es positivo el negro masa y el amarillo... no lo tengo claro, pero siendo atx, supongo que sera una señal positiva continua. y lo del kenwood, pues creo que es sencillo: el negro es masa, el rojo es positivo, y el amarillo positivo continuo, osea, una señal continua simplemente para que no se te borren de la memoria las emisoras presintonizadas y las ecualizaciones. no hay riesgo... a lo sumo quemar el fusible de la radio. 
En el caso, de que la radio funcione bien, pero no guarde las sintonias y los eq, simplemente cambia el amarillo por el rojo y funcionará. Determinados modelos de autoradio llevan incluso los conectores fast-on para cambiar amarillo por rojo, depende del modelo de coche, que los lleva de una manera o de otra.
Suerte!


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

El amarillo del Radio cd es la señal de control para el arranque o la señal de control para la etapa de potencia, así pues:
conecta el rojo y el negro del radiocd a 12VDC de la fuente (mira el diagrama).
Comprueba con un tester la tensión entre el amarillo y el negro. Si es cero y el radiocd está encendido, entonces es un anulador de arranque, si tiene tensión, entonces es un remote para la etapa.
Si es un anulador de arranque y el radiocd está apagado, tienes que hacer algo peligroso, conectarlo un momento al rojo y ver si se enciende el radiocd. Si no, prueba a llevarlo a masa. Ayudaría mucho tener un diagrama ya q la señal del amarillo no sé si son 12VDC o 5VDC, si son 5, no hagas nada de lo q te he dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 28, 2010)

solo usa una fuente de 450w ( almenos esa use yo)  haz el puente para que la fuente se encienda el cable verde fue el del modelo de fuente que use con cualquier cable negro que son negativos asi la fuente se encendera y su ventiladore o cooler funciona eso quiere decir que la fuente ya esta encendida luego usa cualquier salida de los molex (creo que ese es el nombre modelo del conector el que va a los discoduros o lectores etc) y usa solo el que provee los 12v y en la radio el amarillo y rojo que normalmente son esos colores que tienen las entradas de alimentacion de las radios de coche el rojo es para suministrar corriente a la memoria de la radio tambien el negro de negativo al negro de la fuente y cuando quieras encenderlo conecta el amarillo que es para que se encienda la radio yo le puse un suich de paso para hacerlo mas facil y todo funciona a la perfeccion ponle un porta fusible para un solo cable y conectalo como de paso para el rojo por si algo pasa espero que te sirva cualquier duda me avisan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

El mensaje que has respondido es del 2006!!!!!


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 1, 2010)

bueno por si a alguien le interesa


----------

